# Virtual "Windows CE 6" Machine



## Neals (19 September 2009)

Hey Forum,

spiele zurzeit mit Virtuellen Maschinen rum und habe mir dafür den "Virtual Server 2005 R2 SP1" installiert.

Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, eine Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows CE 6, bzw. Windows Embedded Compact zu erstellen?


----------



## Matthias Lürkens (22 September 2009)

Hallo,
wir haben ein paar Versuche mit VMWare Workstation und CE gemacht. Im Prinzip funktioniert das, wenn man eine DOS VM macht und dann über den DOS Bootloader das CE Image startet. Man bekommt eine schöne Oberfläche und vieles mehr. Aber keine Ethernetverbindung, da der VMWare NIC von CE nicht unterstützt wird. VMWare bietet einen AMD NIC an, dafür gibt es keine CE Treiber. 
Frage ist also, was mit der CE VM bezweckt werden soll, wenn es um Ethernet Connectivity geht, sieht es leider schlecht aus.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2009)

Ich kann mich erinnern, daß es bei MS mal freie Software gab, einen C-Compiler und Basic und die nötigen SDK. Damit konnte WinCE-Software programmiert werden. Zum Testen war auch ein Emulator dabei, der war inkl. Systemeinstellungen etc. Vielleicht hilft die Suche bei MS. Aber CE6 war das definitiv nicht.


----------



## enter (24 September 2009)

Du kannst dir bei Beckhoff einen Emulator für Windows CE ziehen kannst ja mal gucken ob das was für dich ist, bin gut damit gefahren bis jetzt 

ftp://beckhoff.de/../../../../../Software/embPC-Control/CE/Solutions/CX_Emulator/

Ist nur Windows CE 5.0 aber na ja


----------

